

BMW i8 to feature laser light technology in headlamps - gphilip
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/global/pressDetail.html?title=bmw-laser-light-goes-into-series-production-the-bmw-i8-is-the-first-production-vehicle-to-feature-the&outputChannelId=6&id=T0165849EN&left_menu_item=node__8610

======
gphilip
BMW Laser Light goes into series production. The BMW i8 is the first
production vehicle to feature the innovative light technology.

The basic version of the BMW i8 is equipped with high-intensity, energy-
efficient full LED headlamps, and the optional laser boost feature
additionally ensures a high beam range of up to 600 metres. This means that
the already high illumination range of the modern LED high beam is doubled.
Thanks to the new laser technology, it is possible to increase energy
efficiency by a further 30 percent compared to already highly power-saving LED
light.

